# Backpedaling the narrative



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

The truth does seem to be out there and even academia is starting to sound like Mulder.                            Been catching up on reading posts/threads made in my absence (and reading in general) and ran across a few articles that began to look like a pattern. Let me know what you think. Apologies in advance for not knowing how to post a proper link using my phone.                        Discovery near San Diego freeway shows humans were in America 100,000 years earlier than we thought: study CNN 4/26/17 (with credit to onthebit's timeline post).                 Researchers have discovered how to make proper fossils-in a day. Nexus 7/27/18 (with credit again to onthebit's timeline post).                     The plague probably didn't wipe out the Roman empire and half the world's population, new study suggests. CNN 12/2/19 by Katie Hunt. This is what researchers discovered about Egyptian pyramids. Parentztalk.com 12/9/18 by Taylor Greene.                                                        There seems to be some backpedaling and lame attempts to save face by the gatekeepers. Are sites like stolen history, wiseup, new Earth, et al starting to have an effect or is the general consciousness being raised to where even the academia can't believe the brainwashing they were told?  Whatever the reason, they can be a bit slow in admitting that the narrative is wrong. The first article mentions the discovery but if you skim-read it you might have missed where it said the discovery was made in 1992. They published in 2017. I don't think it takes 25 years to perform a carbon dating test. The "make fossils in a day" article raises serious doubts about all the fossils we're told are gazillions of years old. People were swallowing that bait hook, line, and sinker. Why would they undermine the credibility of the dinosaur narrative?  The plague article just makes scientists in general look inept. There was never any room for questioning that cover story. (Not that the new story is any truer...). Now we're left with wondering if the experts know anything at all or if they just make up something no one can confirm or disprove and quickly publish before they perish. The pyramid article at least tries to save the official narrative as the writer struggles with his cognitive dissonance. No one likes finding out they've been hoodwinked and most people would rather say that, out of the goodness of their heart, they gave their life savings to a Nigerian prince than to admit they were conned. Still, it does look to be as if academia is breaking through the false narrative barrier to at least suggest that all may not be as we've been told. I hope the trend continues and that a bigger lie does not replace the old lies.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-13 05:26:36Reaction Score: 8


Could some of these be preemptive actions on their part? Too many things are being talked about like never before.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-12-13 06:00:03Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Researchers have discovered how to make proper fossils-in a day. Nexus 7/27/18


This is the only thing that surprises me, because it would catch the attention of even dim lights or ignorants.
OTOH, the Nexus magazine has some reputation of pseudo-scientific gossip (not saying it is so). If we speak about the same magazine that is available here in Europe.


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2019-12-13 06:41:03Reaction Score: 3


Links added where possible. Italics mark my comments.



whitewave said:


> Discovery near San Diego freeway shows humans were in America 100,000 years earlier than we thought: study CNN 4/26/17 (with credit to onthebit's timeline post)._ (Region restrictions on CNN original so different publisher's version)._
> 
> Researchers have discovered how to make proper fossils-in a day. Nexus 7/27/18 (with credit again to onthebit's timeline post).
> 
> ...


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-12-13 07:10:55Reaction Score: 5




usselo said:


> Links added where possible. Italics mark my comments.


Thanks for the link, I would have done a search later in the evening. And yes, it seems to be the same "Nexus" as here in Europe.

Most interesting are the last two sentences in the article:


> "Our experimental method is like a cheat sheet. If we use this to find out what kinds of biomolecules can withstand the pressure and heat of fossilisation, then we know what to look for in real fossils."


Hmmmm, what they are going to imply here .... 


> Also hands up if you want to see a new industry for fossilising dead pet lizards?


And quickly distract the reader's mind ...

Update: a link regarding the same experiments, this time to a less "tainted" British University site:
July: creating synthetic fossils | News | University of Bristol


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-13 08:15:53Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> The truth does seem to be out there and even academia is starting to sound like Mulder.                            Been catching up on reading posts/threads made in my absence (and reading in general) and ran across a few articles that began to look like a pattern. Let me know what you think. Apologies in advance for not knowing how to post a proper link using my phone.                        Discovery near San Diego freeway shows humans were in America 100,000 years earlier than we thought: study CNN 4/26/17 (with credit to onthebit's timeline post).                 Researchers have discovered how to make proper fossils-in a day. Nexus 7/27/18 (with credit again to onthebit's timeline post).                     The plague probably didn't wipe out the Roman empire and half the world's population, new study suggests. CNN 12/2/19 by Katie Hunt. This is what researchers discovered about Egyptian pyramids. Parentztalk.com 12/9/18 by Taylor Greene.                                                        There seems to be some backpedaling and lame attempts to save face by the gatekeepers. Are sites like stolen history, wiseup, new Earth, et al starting to have an effect or is the general consciousness being raised to where even the academia can't believe the brainwashing they were told?  Whatever the reason, they can be a bit slow in admitting that the narrative is wrong. The first article mentions the discovery but if you skim-read it you might have missed where it said the discovery was made in 1992. They published in 2017. I don't think it takes 25 years to perform a carbon dating test. The "make fossils in a day" article raises serious doubts about all the fossils we're told are gazillions of years old. People were swallowing that bait hook, line, and sinker. Why would they undermine the credibility of the dinosaur narrative?  The plague article just makes scientists in general look inept. There was never any room for questioning that cover story. (Not that the new story is any truer...). Now we're left with wondering if the experts know anything at all or if they just make up something no one can confirm or disprove and quickly publish before they perish. The pyramid article at least tries to save the official narrative as the writer struggles with his cognitive dissonance. No one likes finding out they've been hoodwinked and most people would rather say that, out of the goodness of their heart, they gave their life savings to a Nigerian prince than to admit they were conned. Still, it does look to be as if academia is breaking through the false narrative barrier to at least suggest that all may not be as we've been told. I hope the trend continues and that a bigger lie does not replace the old lies.


 Really great post,  I think a lot of this is to try to get out front of the complete discrediting of  what  science so called in  the last century has become,which is nothing but sorcery  backed by guns and money. I do think that there are people in science professions  who are waking up  to the  fraud as well. That un does all their  so called  billions and billions of years ,they're figuring out they cant have it all ways.  I think the idea that people without degrees from certain institutions  can actually think logically know what a lie  is and stick to their positions  is  becoming pretty annoying and or unsettling


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-13 13:54:35Reaction Score: 2


_@usselo_, thanks for organizing the post by adding links. Poking out responses on a phone is a bother. Thanks for helping me out.                    I do think that tptb see the trend of awakening happening all over the internet and are trying to save face and their credibility. If they didn't backpedal a little, we might start questioning bigger narratives like 9/11 or what happened to the missing billions of dollars the day before.         On the one hand I'm encouraged by the "new discoveries" revealing the false narrative but otoh, I'm a little concerned. If we all start waking up to the lies we've been told, they might accelerate their plans for us. I think some of the lies are so deeply imbedded in our lifetime of programming that most people would not believe the truth if it slapped them in the face. That's why the fossils article admission surprised me. Even with the admission, I'd bet most people still think all those museum replicas are genuine. What bothers me is not knowing if the new narrative is any closer to truth than the old one.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-12-13 14:23:35Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> _@usselo_,  What bothers me is not knowing if the new narrative is any closer to truth than the old one.


Exactly!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-12-13 15:59:15Reaction Score: 1


It's just the Apocalypse. Nothing to worry about.
Sort of OBVIOUS about the system and institutions, isn't it? Saving face, it's called. WingMakers philosophy talks about that very thing...
Oh well, might matter if it was going to be business as usual again, but it's NOT. So it's just kind of awkward and embarrassing.
Funny, too.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-10 06:07:46Reaction Score: 2


*Today's narrative backpedaling:Egypt: 'We're completely WRONG!’ Bombshell Great Pyramid find sparks controversial claim. Daily express.*


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-02-10 08:47:56Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Today's narrative backpedaling:Egypt: 'We're completely WRONG!’ Bombshell Great Pyramid find sparks controversial claim. Daily express.


Link added.

On the same front page, the queen on the brink story is also interesting when considered in the light of our discussion about how to really read the MSM. Specifically, there looks to have been an uptick in British TV news coverage of:

1. What will happen when the current CEO of Monarchy Plc passes on, and how generally wonderful she is, and
2. How lovely and philanphropic her grandkids William and Kate are to the ordinary taxpayer.

The first, I presume, is mind-prepping the appropriate public attitudes for a more or less imminent event.
The second, I presumed, was a response to the grandkids' - Harry and Markle - issue, but that itself looked scripted to me (some of the smartphone footage gave that away), so it may be preparing public perception of William and Kate as in preparation for an imminent move up the executive hierarchy.

Anyway, don't want to derail the thread, just point out that here we may be seeing gesso being laid on the canvas ready to receive the paint-work of tomorrow's 'history'.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-11 04:26:15Reaction Score: 0


Thanks for adding the link, _@usselo_. For some reason my phone has a zithered out tool bar that won't let me add links or anything else. Agree that we seem to be in the re-writing phase of history in preparation for some future event(s). There's an inordinate amount of new archaeological discoveries made on a daily basis. Astronomical discoveries too. Previously undiscovered phenomenon in the heavens and continuously new- found historical documents are literally unbelievable to me. Did no one own a shovel or telescope before the 21st century?
This is about two different articles that have previously been posted on this site in other threads but that also fit here. The first one _@Timeshifter_  posted in the Pompeii thread: 

''And in 2018, an inscription was uncovered that proves the city near Naples was destroyed after October 17, 79 AD, and not on August 24 as previously believed''. The second one was posted by _@dreamtime_  in the population thread and was referencing an news article admitting that overpopulation was wrong. I read the articles on this site and then things like this pop up in my news feed. I can't help but wonder if we aren't directing tptb to errors in the historical records that they need to clean up. Grandiose thinking perhaps although I'm sure nothing I personally have written has had such a motivating effect. Which reminds me of another news article I saw this morning about maps. Apparently, paper maps are being phased out in favor of digital maps. Make your hardcopies now before the last bits of hard evidence get a lost in the next digital "update".


----------

